# Pairing Model 3 with gate opener



## George McLaird (Dec 20, 2018)

I paired my T3 with the gate opener. It sends signals on its own so it opens by itself at strange times. Anyone else?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Make the distance for auto-open much shorter. It's GPS operated, so it will open the gate if it's close enough to the GPS location.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Either disable auto-open, or set the radius so that the car isn't on the borderline when parked inside the fence. If you're right on the edge it's possible it keeps triggering as the gps wanders.


----------

